# HM's Great big mess up - thread



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Well that didn't work like I wanted it to.

[sblock=Rules]All of you who have posted to this thread could in fact be  the evil necromancer and EnWorld threadkiller, and not even know it. To  find out each poster must roll a d20. Depending on your roll it will  depend on how close to being right you will be.

They will then receive a pm as to who they think is the necromancer.

From this information you must provide clues as to who you think the guilty party is, but you may only do so once per day. 

Clues that others can look into. Things like post count per day. Current Activity. Last time they gave XP. etc etc

If your clue is to bold then there is a chance that the necromancers  minions will attack you even if the clue is not about them. He doesn't  wish for people to be to brazzen and tell each other outright, and thus  find out his secret right away. 

Attacked by minions could be fatal and thus expel you from the rest of the game. So be careful as to what you post as your clue.

*Example:*
Gave out XP to a poster in this thread [insert thread here] - 
- Bold and you could be attacked if...
...you named the poster who got the XP and only one person from this thread gave out XP to that poster
...only one person from this thread gave out XP in the thread.

Best if one or two people gave out XP in the same thread 

Their posts per day are 10.05 (HolyMan's btw) 
- To Bold you may wish to say... Their post counts are between 9-11 per day. Could be HM or WD.
- Might try finding posters with the same stats as the person you believe to be the necromancer.

*Hint:* Have your clues come about slowly so everyone else isn't  guessing who you got. You want them to know who you think it is for sure  so they can see if it matches who they think it is.[/sblock]


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

??????


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Odd. I got a Mention from this thread, but I don't see it here...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you get the real threads mention. This was my attempt to recycle an old thread and it failed. But then maybe it didn't.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't get a mention,just reading anything HM posts.  What's this mysterious thread about?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2012)

I sense a trend here.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Did you get the real threads mention. This was my attempt to recycle an old thread and it failed. But then maybe it didn't.
> 
> HM




I got a mention as well, but only one. I feel like it's HM's murder mystery. "You may be wondering why I asked you all here today..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Was trying to be site concussion and messed up.

If you note the date on the opening post you'll see I reached way back. 

But when I went looking for the thread to link it I couldn't find it because it was so far back and I didn't bump it up just changed the OP/Title. So I made a new thread thinking that this one didn't work.

HM


----------



## Axel (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm just plain confused...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2012)

I only got one mention. For this thread.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

Same. I have 1 mention from this thread as well.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 20, 2012)

Fenris said:


> I got a mention as well, but only one. I feel like it's HM's murder mystery. "You may be wondering why I asked you all here today..."





Oh, I hope that's what this is!

I did a module based on that idea, as a Halloween special for my gaming group.  They went nuts, loved it, bugging me about it ever since.  This could be part "house on haunted hill" and part "Clue" (amazing movie)

Okay, I'll start us off then!

"I don't know why I've been included with the rest of you.  I've never done anything wrong!"


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2012)

Me = same boat: mention to the mysterious thread of mysteriousness.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 20, 2012)

Dito.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> "I don't know why I've been included with the rest of you.  I've never done anything wrong!"




"No? Are you sure? Because I have proof that someone posting here is...

_*dunt, dunt, duh*_

... a threadkiller."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm with Fitd in this.  And hurray for thread necromancy.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 21, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> I'm with Fitd in this.  And hurray for thread necromancy.




*GASP!!! (ALL CAPS!)*

A Necromancer  Here?!  E gads!  And with that FitD snatched a soup spoon from the dinner table and brandished it at the other guests.

Stay right where you are!  I know how to use this!  I'm certain this is silver, and therefore quite deadly to thread necromancers!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

is this like the misbegotten waif thread, or the steve jackson game: 'who killed dr lucky?'


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> is this like the misbegotten waif thread, or the steve jackson game: 'who killed dr lucky?'




_Don't know but your in it now. _

HM points a finger at the post above his.

"We all know Scott Dewar did it. But for the sake of playing this out we will just set that aside for now."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh the game is afoot now.  Let the bantering begin.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2012)

So, when did you stop beating your DM Scott DeWar?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> *GASP!!! (ALL CAPS!)*
> 
> A Necromancer  Here?!  E gads!  And with that FitD snatched a soup spoon from the dinner table and brandished it at the other guests.
> 
> Stay right where you are!  I know how to use this!  I'm certain this is silver, and therefore quite deadly to thread necromancers!




Hasany one seen my obsidian? I need to, uh, _decorate_ some skeletons and zombies.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it just me, or is this thread even more pointless than the Misbegotten Waif?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

only because i invaded!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> only because i invaded!




That is kinda what you do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

mua ha ha ha! invasion  of the lurker!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 23, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Is it just me, or is this thread even more pointless than the Misbegotten Waif?




How is it pointless to point and laughing at HM's mistake?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

I like that man's attitude!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 23, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hasany one seen my obsidian? I need to, uh, _decorate_ some skeletons and zombies.





You left it on the veranda.  I can't wait till you're done, you've got *such* a good eye.  Promise me you'll show me your finished work?

Anyway, back to the matter at hand, who is this necromancer?@!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

surgere mortuum meum filii

surgere mortuum meum filii

mundi est vestrum ad festum super!

surgere - surgere - SURGERE!!!!!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2012)

What's that?  I thought I heard something moving outside!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> surgere mortuum meum filii
> 
> surgere mortuum meum filii
> 
> ...






rangerjohn said:


> What's that?  I thought I heard something moving outside!




surgere mortuum meum filii

surgere mortuum meum filii

mundi est vestrum ad festum super!

surgere - surgere - SURGERE - SURGERE - SURGERE!!!!!


_*BrAiNs*_.........

"mua ha ha ha ha!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> Anyway, back to the matter at hand, who is this necromancer?@!




"That is what we are going to find out. And we must do so before his evil minions break into this thread." 

[sblock=Rules]All of you who have posted to this thread could in fact be the evil necromancer and EnWorld threadkiller, and not even know it. To find out each poster must roll a d20. Depending on your roll it will depend on how close to being right you will be.

They will then receive a pm as to who they think is the necromancer.

From this information you must provide clues as to who you think the guilty party is, but you may only do so once per day. 

Clues that others can look into. Things like post count per day. Current Activity. Last time they gave XP. etc etc

If your clue is to bold then there is a chance that the necromancers minions will attack you even if the clue is not about them. He doesn't wish for people to be to brazzen and tell each other outright, and thus find out his secret right away. 

Attacked by minions could be fatal and thus expel you from the rest of the game. So be careful as to what you post as your clue.

*Example:*
Gave out XP to a poster in this thread [insert thread here] - 
- Bold and you could be attacked if...
...you named the poster who got the XP and only one person from this thread gave out XP to that poster
...only one person from this thread gave out XP in the thread.

Best if one or two people gave out XP in the same thread 

Their posts per day are 10.05 (HolyMan's btw) 
- To Bold you may wish to say... Their post counts are between 9-11 per day. Could be HM or WD.
- Might try finding posters with the same stats as the person you believe to be the necromancer.

*Hint:* Have your clues come about slowly so everyone else isn't guessing who you got. You want them to know who you think it is for sure so they can see if it matches who they think it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh so in


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 24, 2012)

Tldr;  

What did I win?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

i am necromancer, er uh Spartacus, i mean!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

What is that I hear knocking at my window?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 25, 2012)

gasp!  Then it's up to my deductive reasonings!  My elementary smartologisms!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

Roll, baby!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fun looking thread.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

"We haven't much time. The dead don't sleep and they hunger for the life of the living."

[sblock=OOC]I will be sending out the PM's SUN night. So anyone else who wants in please post and roll up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2012)

"Brains! Brains!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2012)

I smelled rotten brains.  Any left for me?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

[sblock=FtF]







Fangor the Fierce said:


> I smelled rotten brains.  Any left for me?




Sure just roll a d20 if you wish to play.

HM[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking into my magic 8-Ball, I spy the number...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2012)

Wouldn't that be the magic 20-ball?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 29, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Wouldn't that be the magic 20-ball?





Magic?  You mean the NECROMANTIC d20!  I think we've found our Necromancer!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I get my brains wrapped in some nice thick cut bacon with ALOT of cheese, some ranch dressing, and a diet coke?

No, no. I'll eat it here...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

I roll a d20 and receive... DOOOM!  Or something.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 1, 2012)

ooc:  Are we *us* for this?  By which I mean, can we make up who our posting names would be, or do we play as ourselves, or do we make up characters?

If we're making up characters, then I'm a Paladin with 18 charisma and 97 hit points. I can use my helm of disintegration and do one D4 damage as my half-elf mage wields his plus-five holy avenger!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

OCC: You all are you for this, but that you should be a caricature of yourself.  Confused myself. Just play out how we have been as it is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Can I get my brains wrapped in some nice thick cut bacon with ALOT of cheese, some ranch dressing, and a diet coke?
> 
> No, no. I'll eat it here...




You had me at Bacon! Then lost me at cheese, and ranch dressing, and diet coke.  One of which I have not had in 20 years now....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

The necromancer is friends with HolyMan.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The necromancer is friends with HolyMan.





You duplicitous, malodorous, evil,  bald-faced lying agent of the Necromancer. The Necromancer is NOT friends with Holy Man.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 2, 2012)

(circling the room, giving cut-eye and appraising looks to other dinner guests present)

I have deduced that whoever it is' name includes the letter "R"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> I have deduced that whoever it is' name includes the letter "R"




So pretty much all of us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> (circling the room, giving cut-eye and appraising looks to other dinner guests present)
> 
> I have deduced that whoever it is' name includes the letter "R"



And does not currently dm a game on en world


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> And does not currently dm a game on en world




Wait, do Rhun's half-restarted games that are sputtering along at a post a month count?


 Just some good-natured ribbing Rhun


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Wait, do Rhun's half-restarted games that are sputtering along at a post a month count?
> 
> Just some good-natured ribbing Rhun




Hey, come on now.  My Ravenloft game is creeping along again. You should probably check in there.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Hey, come on now.  My Ravenloft game is creeping along again. You should probably check in there.





I have been watching it, I posted in it when it restarted (again  )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 2, 2012)

The culprit is NOT an ENWorld Subscriber!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Fenris said:


> I have been watching it, I posted in it when it restarted (again  )




Well, as long as you are watching.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Hey, come on now.  My Ravenloft game is creeping along again. You should probably check in there.




did you say ravenloft is creepy?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm, Rhun is running a Raven loft game. A game built around a vampire. Vampires are undead. The undead are created by......................


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Hmm, Rhun is running a Raven loft game. A game built around a vampire. Vampires are undead. The undead are created by......................




Can a necromancer create a vampire? Or can only vampires create vampires?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Hmm, Rhun is running a Raven loft game. A game built around a vampire. Vampires are undead. The undead are created by......................






Rhun said:


> Can a necromancer create a vampire? Or can only vampires create vampires?




from the pathfinder monsters SRD:

Creating a Vampire
“Vampire” is an *acquired template* that can be added to any
living creature with 5 or more Hit Dice (referred to hereafter
as the base creature).

so, it appears that a necromancer cannot create a vampire, but a vanpire makes a good necromancer.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> from the pathfinder monsters SRD:
> 
> Creating a Vampire
> “Vampire” is an *acquired template* that can be added to any
> ...




You seem to know a lot about this Scott DeNecroWar


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2012)

Fenris said:


> You duplicitous, malodorous, evil,  bald-faced lying agent of the Necromancer. The Necromancer is NOT friends with Holy Man.




Way to implicate yourself.  Bravo!  This thread reminds me of an assassin quest in Oblivion, where you enter a house and are locked in with 5 other guests for a fantasy version of Big Brother.  But then you are actually sent to kill the five of them for offending some unknown patron.  Much insanity ensues as you take them down one by one and they can't get out, and begin to implicate one another.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 3, 2012)

Rhun said:


> So pretty much all of us?





Oh, well I'm *sorry* I don't have any easy answers for you... or *do* I?  

Hmmmmm...  Wouldn't the Necromancer like to know...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Way to implicate yourself.  Bravo!  This thread reminds me of an assassin quest in Oblivion, where you enter a house and are locked in with 5 other guests for a fantasy version of Big Brother.  But then you are actually sent to kill the five of them for offending some unknown patron.  Much insanity ensues as you take them down one by one and they can't get out, and begin to implicate one another.




I am also implicating YOU, and keeping your lies covering the necromancer from influencing the others into false trails. I had to refute your false clue. Tomorrow I shall give a clue that exonerates me while implicating the true necromancer.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doh NVM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

After pouring over tomes of this region I have come to the conclusion that the Necromancer is a member of LPF!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> Doh NVM




OOCETWAOOC: What was here originally?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 3, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> OOCETWAOOC: What was here originally?




Nothing relevant. I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2012)

The Necromancer has a double digit experience level here on EN World.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2012)

The necromancer has more than 4800 posts.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2012)

Participants (mostly for my own reference)

Deuce Traveler
Disposable Hero
Fangor the Fierce
Fenris
fireinthedust
rangerjohn
Relique du Madde
Rhun
Scott DeWar

I think that is everyone. Reminds me of the Werewolf game we play over at Circvs Maximvs


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Participants (mostly for my own reference)
> 
> Deuce Traveler
> Disposable Hero
> ...




werewolf games, is tat anything like rudolf's reindeer games?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2012)

Apparently my inbox here was full, but that has now been rectified.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 3, 2012)

The REAL necromancer has been busy!  They have only been with ENWorld for no more than 6 years and have managed to hold this power among us!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> The REAL necromancer has been busy!  They have only been with ENWorld for no more than 6 years and have managed to hold this power among us!




Truly frightening!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

HM no bad feelings, but it takes a thread killer to no one.   Actually, thinking about it the biggest thread killer is probably RL.   Even has that sinister 'R' in its name.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

"Ha! I didn't know the who the thread killer was till the Dice Gods whispered his name to me."

"And let's not draw the attention of the RL monster by mentioning it again. I think it is off hunting a Tarrasque at the moment."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 4, 2012)

Gasp!  HM clearly is inhabited by ghosts!  or is he?  I'll never tell, but I will give two clues having missed today and posting for tomorrow!

1)  The Necromancer's name has... at least one vowel in it, along with at least(!) one "r".

2)  The Necromancer has posted on ENworld's Forums(!) and may do so again at any moment!!!!  Most likely when they are at a computational electronic device with a letters-and-keys attachment!  (**note: letters include VOWELS and the letter "R" as letters!/**note)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> Gasp!  HM clearly is inhabited by ghosts!  or is he?  I'll never tell, but I will give two clues having missed today and posting for tomorrow!
> 
> 1)  The Necromancer's name has... at least one vowel in it, along with at least(!) one "r".
> 
> 2)  The Necromancer has posted on ENworld's Forums(!) and may do so again at any moment!!!!  Most likely when they are at a computational electronic device with a letters-and-keys attachment!  (**note: letters include VOWELS and the letter "R" as letters!/**note)






Hrmm. 1) All the players have vowels in their name. 2) Some posters may be posting from a tablet or internet capable phone with a virtual keyboard.

So clue one is worthless as it encompasses everyone and eliminates no one and clue 2) is factually incorrect. Such worthless clues must come from the necromancer or his minions. (or a lazy poster  )


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2012)

As of this morning the Necromancer has a face for an avatar!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

The necromancer has played a female PC in the past.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The necromancer has played a female PC in the past.




i have not!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

Wearing the clothes doth not a female PC make, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2012)

*blush* how did you know! don't tell queeny!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 5, 2012)

Fenris said:


> 2) Some posters may be posting from a tablet or internet capable phone with a virtual keyboard.




Ah-ah-ah, my good Fenris, your leap to conclusions has made you bound off the cliffs of logic to plunge into the rocky surf of falsehood.  That is merely one way of reading what I posted.  You failed, however, to note that I have no way of knowing when the Necromancer will be at a computer.  Ergo, they could post at any moment, or, like the philosopher's cat, they may also not post.  They are both posting and not posting, and at the same time are both alive and dead.  Truly this sounds like a Necromancer to my ears.






> So clue one is worthless as it encompasses everyone and eliminates no one and clue 2) is factually incorrect. Such worthless clues must come from the necromancer or his minions. (or a lazy poster  )




How dare you!  Me?!  Laz--* (zzzzzz)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2012)

I shall dare the wrath of the necromancers minions to post my most revealing clue yet. But I feel it is so important the the truth is out there that I will risk the attack. The Necromancer is none other than a member of the rare of mysterious highest level of Monks. Yes, my friends the necromancer is none other than a Grandmaster of Flowers!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Fenris said:


> I shall dare the wrath of the necromancers minions to post my most revealing clue yet. But I feel it is so important the the truth is out there that I will risk the attack. The Necromancer is none other than a member of the rare of mysterious highest level of Monks. Yes, my friends the necromancer is none other than a Grandmaster of Flowers!




That certainly narrows down the list of suspects to one...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> That certainly narrows down the list of suspects to one...




gee who do you mean by that?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> gee who do you mean by that?




Somone who has a name very similar to a scotch that he likes to drink.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 5, 2012)

The necromancer's location is in the United States.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> That certainly narrows down the list of suspects to one...





Actually, two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2012)

and is in physical mizzery


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 5, 2012)

The Necromancer has not posted in more than ten posts as of this posting!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> The Necromancer has not posted in more than ten posts as of this posting!




Probably because he is so busy doing necro stuff.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Probably because he is so busy doing necro stuff.




Damn Necromancers. Always lazin' about doin' necro stuff.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Damn Necromancers. Always lazin' about doin' necro stuff.




Necros will necro.  This one does shy around.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright, alright, I'm back from the pits, err the workshop, err nevermind.....


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2012)

What, What.  I didn't say nuthin.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> What, What.  I didn't say nuthin.




Necromancers are often quiet.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 10, 2012)

as the grave, one might say...


Oooh, time for a clue:  The Necromancer is really quiet!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 10, 2012)

And yet, as f the 10 pages previously of this thread, he has shown his cowled face and dark words on at LEAST 7 of them... Much to say, yet a man of few words...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 10, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> And yet, as f the 10 pages previously of this thread, he has shown his cowled face and dark words on at LEAST 7 of them... Much to say, yet a man of few words...





Aye, two words.  And those two words are "Necro" and "mancy".


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

"All these counter confusing facts are surely the work of the necromancer."

"Let us take time to dwell on what we know so far, and then get back to the matter at hand before we become yet another mindless minion of murder."

[sblock=OOC] Going to try and do a recap of facts and then see if any are "To Bold" and post them in the OP for easy finding.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2012)

Even with my dying breath shall I fight the necromancer!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 12, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Even with my dying breath shall I fight the necromancer!




Yes, even until Rhun breathes his last!  That's about when I'll cut out... (shakes head)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Even with my dying breath shall I fight the necromancer!





What about the breaths you take after you die? Huh? HUH? HUH?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 13, 2012)

Another clue!

The Necromancer has a long name. The Necromancer's name is at least three words long.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Another clue!
> 
> The Necromancer has a long name. The Necromancer's name is at least three words long.




You continue to mislead! The necromancer's name is only a single word, with only two or three syllables.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Fenris said:


> What about the breaths you take after you die? Huh? HUH? HUH?




That's the bad thing about necromancers. Just because they kill you, doesn't mean they are done with you.



Deuce Traveler said:


> You continue to mislead! The necromancer's name is only a single word, with only two or three syllables.




How confusing!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 13, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> You continue to mislead! The necromancer's name is only a single word, with only two or three syllables.





Aye, three!  Exactly three!


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 18, 2012)

so... I WIN!  

I proclaim this mystery solved, and myself the winner... of the internet!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2012)

fireinthedust said:


> so... I WIN!
> 
> I proclaim this mystery solved, and myself the winner... of the internet!




powned!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 9, 2012)

[bestLurchvoice] You rang? [/bestLurchvoice]

Popped in on ENWorld today after nearly a year away and found someone had mentioned me in this thread.  No idea why.  

But I see I'm not alone!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2012)

[MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION], I am probably the guilty one - just can't find the reason yet.
then again, I might be wrong. I just checked back to may of last year and did not see a mention by me to cb.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2012)

CanadienneBacon said:


> [bestLurchvoice] You rang? [/bestLurchvoice]
> 
> Popped in on ENWorld today after nearly a year away and found someone had mentioned me in this thread.  No idea why.
> 
> But I see I'm not alone!




Because you left such an impression on us that we still talk about you, of course!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

CanadienneBacon said:


> [bestLurchvoice] You rang? [/bestLurchvoice]
> 
> Popped in on ENWorld today after nearly a year away and found someone had mentioned me in this thread.  No idea why.
> 
> But I see I'm not alone!




Hell, who doesn't like bacon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2012)

canuk bacon is awesome


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> canuk bacon is awesome




Regular bacon is better than canuk bacon, but canuk bacon is still pretty tasty.


----------

